# Can You Identify The Plural For These 13 Tough Words?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

How are you on plurals? Try this test.

I got A+ - outstanding speller - but it varies the percentile groupings - sometimes I was in the top 1% sometimes the top 4%.

Try it and see what you get.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

A+, top 3%. .


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

A+ Top 3 %.

Good.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A+, top 2%, but apparently no number of my correct answers?

Way better than expected


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I also got 'outstanding speller', but I don't really think it's about spelling. If you've read or heard these plurals, the pronunciation would give you the correct forms - and if you've ever studied Latin, even better. 

Fun, though - I love quizzes.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

A+, top 2%.

At this level it's more memorization and familiarity with the multitude of rules than anything else.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A+, top 4%. Did I miss one? Or is the sample just getting larger?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Why won't it tell us the number we got right?

Rum, very rum.

BTW @Ingelou, you are right, Latin (and Greek, e.g. _emphasis__-es_), helps a great deal.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Outstanding Speller
Wow! You scored in the top 1%, an outstanding accomplishment. You knocked this test out of the park! You must love to read. Congrats!!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

A+

"Wow! You scored in the top 2%, an outstanding accomplishment. You knocked this test out of the park! You must love to read. Congrats!!"

Has anyone received a B?


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I did the test again answering as wrong as I could:

"You tried but it wasn’t enough. Technically, you failed but please don’t let that discourage you.
Come back and take it again tomorrow. Thanks a lot."


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I got the top 1%. That means that the test is way too easy.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

A+ and within the 1%. 

These type of quizes, quizi, quisses are very good for ones selfesteem


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> Has anyone received a B?


that might be a question of pedantics - hahahaha!


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I got A+ and 1% also. I've always done well with spelling and grammar. With a teacher/writer/poet for a mother, it was kind of expected, you know?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

A+, top 2%

I was disappointed that it didn't ask about that *octopus*, which is decidely not a Latin word.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

This is the first of these I have ever done (I don't, as a rule, click links that go offsite). I got:

Outstanding Speller A+

Wow! You scored in the top 2%, an outstanding accomplishment. You knocked this test out of the park! You must love to read. Congrats!!

I wish I knew which ones I got wrong, since I thought they were all pretty obvious


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

A+. I suppose were just a bunch of smart asseses.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I got an A+ but my spelling/grammar compensates for being fairly inept at maths (I still struggle to remember how to do things like long division).


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

A+, top 2% 

This test, I thought, was easy, Genially, my speling is week.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Top 2%.

But I cheated for a few and summoned the dictionary to check my answers.>


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> Wow! You scored in the top 2%, .... I wish I knew which ones I got wrong, since I thought they were all pretty obvious


it doesn't necessarily mean that you *did* get any wrong. If 2% got them all right, then you are in the top 2% if you got them all right.

It looks as if the variable percentage of those in the top 'x'% is because the percentage getting top marks varies slightly, not because the top mark itself actually varies (yes, I know that's obvious to some of us, but not to all)


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Top 3 %.

Or, as Shelley Berman used to say in a routine: "One sheriff, two sheriffim." 

What drives me crazy is people who don't realize that "media" (as in social media, news media, etc.) is actually the plural form of "medium."


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

A+, top 2%, quite happy about this, given that English is not my mother tongue.

But to be fair, this was more about Latin and Greek than about English in many cases.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

A+ top 2%

I can only attribute this to primarily studying english plus a lot of reading


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Got an A,Top 5 %... Which is pretty cool for a non english speaking person...As a native one, i mean...


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

A+ top 1%
Don't know why they can't just give you the score.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

A+, top 2%.
French Ministery of Education can argue what they want: extinct languages _are_ useful! :tiphat:


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Either TC is full of grammatical wizards or that Test was pure hokum.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^ I don't think the test was 'dead easy' - but it was 'easy _enough_' for educated people, which probably most TC members are.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

1%, not bad for a foreign guy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Well I would if I could but my phone won't let me see more than the odd numbered questions!


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Outstanding Speller

Wow! You scored in the top 2%, an outstanding accomplishment. You knocked this test out of the park! You must love to read. Congrats!!

Pretty good for a non-native! Tho most of these I got based on psychology then anything else...


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

MarkW said:


> Top 3 %.
> 
> Or, as Shelley Berman used to say in a routine: "One sheriff, two sheriffim."
> 
> What drives me crazy is people who don't realize that "media" (as in social media, news media, etc.) is actually the plural form of "medium."


Well that's one thing any Mexican will figure out instantly...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Taggart said:


> How are you on plurals? Try this test.
> 
> I got A+ - outstanding speller - but it varies the percentile groupings - sometimes I was in the top 1% sometimes the top 4%.
> 
> Try it and see what you get.


Top x% of what? Orangutans who took the test?


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

This "test" really is questionable. I did the test for a third time - this time throwing three questions to be incorrect.

The result: Wow! You scored in the top 4%, an outstanding accomplishment. You knocked this test out of the park! You must love to read. Congrats!!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

A+, top 4%. Was always a top speller all through my education years.


----------

